
Ugly Code Means Your Product Used to be Successful - ohjeez
http://osherove.com/blog/2013/6/4/ugly-code-means-your-product-used-to-be-successful.html
======
geal
Ugly can also mean that you care to do the right thing for customers. I have
seen pieces of code that were beautiful at first, but had to be tweaked in
horrible ways to accomodate all the quirks of human interaction. Yes, the code
is ugly, but if the clients love it, why should you complain?

